# Runaway Dog



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

Our almost-fourteen-month-old boy just will NOT stay in the yard. The yard is not fenced, but bordered by the house on one side and by hemlock trees on two other sides. The third side is open to the neighbors. Toby has figured out that he can burrow his way through the hemlocks to "visit" the neighbors on that side and look for rabbits or dogs a yard or two beyond.

I always am outside with him (I hate to keep him leashed in the yard as I like to give him the chance to run), but in the middle of a fetch or right after a pee, he will suddenly look at me and then beeline through the trees. Sometimes he will stop when he is half under and I can "NO" him back, but other times he will just look at me and then go go go. It's driving me nuts, because I have to go around the trees to fetch him. He typically will come when he sees me around the trees, or will wait until I get to him and attach his leash and bring him back to his yard, at which point I have tried to keep him leashed or leash him to a long leash in the hopes that maybe he will get the message that if he goes, he will be leashed. Doesn't seem to work though.

Any ideas? Or are the distractions just too strong and his will too weak?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I wouldn't start letting him off leash in a non-fenced in area until he has a good, solid recall. Obedience classes can help greatly with that, but it also takes a lot of practice to establish a reliable recall. Until then, I would keep him leashed or consider getting a run for the yard since it's not fenced in. It's just not safe for him to be off leash until his recall totally reliable. You can practice recall in your own yard with a long drag line. Make sure to praise and reward him like crazy when he comes when called.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What does any else think of an invisible fence with a little training?

SJ


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the invisible fences. In my experience, the dogs receive less exercise (...letting him out back is not sufficient), dogs are not protected from other animals, people, wildlife that come onto the property, and the dogs are less likely to go on off-property walks (which can be a huge behavior problem preventative measure). 

A recall can help, and you should work on your recall training.

But on the other hand, this is like when I, for years, was told that a recall would get my dog to stay with me in agility... A recall can get your b oy to come back, but it doesn't magically keep him in the yard.

I would be cautious of when/why/how you are leashing him after escapes.... we don't want him to accidently learn to escape more sneakily or stay away from you afterwards to prevent being leashed up again. 

Consider fencing your yard or going back to using the longline. All it takes is a squirrel in the wrong place at the wrong time and your dog could get hit by a car...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

30 or 50 ft long lead attached you, work on his recall but that will be a long term exercise because he has learned he doesn't have to come when you call. Don't let him off the long lead until you are confident he will come every time you call him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think a long lead and work on his recall.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would work on making myself more fun  My dogs never know when a toy, treat or just plain wrestling match may be coming so they have a tendency to always keep and eye on me. Is it foolproof? No, but that is when a recall comes in handy. I also keep them on leash if I am not prepared to give them my full attention.

BTW: when it is safe to do so, my dogs also may find that I disappear when they are not paying attention - I think this also helps. One of their cues to find me in the woods is when I simply stop walking.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Supervision! My dog wouldn't be outside without me. If you're there, you will be able to call him back OR you'd be able to have him on a really, really long lead. Other option: a physical fence. You can get a cheaper "deer" fence and run it behind the hemlocks. Then invest in a nicer fence for the other side where you'd see it.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*I'm trying*

I'm always out there with him. He is so happy and excited to be outside that I hate to always keep him on a leash, no matter how long. He loves to run around the yard and retrieve a ball (either a tennis ball or the "ugly" old holed soccer ball). I think part of the problem is that he sees/smells rabbits in or beyond the trees, and goes looking. And try as I might, I am just not as exciting as a rabbit (if I were a female, I would be tempted to make some sort of a Playboy bunny joke here).....

He'll be good for a handful of days and I'll think that we are over the hump, and then the next day just ---poof--- and he is chasing the bunny or looking where it was two weeks ago. Maybe he'll mellow a bit with age(?)


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Yard*

P.S. Our house is on a dead end stree with only one house beyond to us, so there is typically very very little car traffic.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

mine is a guidedog , so it might be prettty diferent. but, i dont expect so 
He has figured out that i cannot see him, so he runs away from me pretty much as soon as the leash is off. he comes home after about an hour or so, but enjoys his freedom as long as possible.

I live in an erea with alot of disstructions, and there is no fenced in erea he can be.
my sollution to this, has been to keep him on a flexi-line (easier for me to use than a longline), and kept him at that if we are on a familiar erea.
I also atach a bell, if i ever let him run off leash (e.g. on walks and stuff where i have someone with me). On walks like that, he basically never runs away.
He might get busy in a mudhole for a while, but comes back if we are too far away. I would only use high-quality-treats for him during these walks. and then, if his recall becomes a lil slower, i would bring him to my side, and have a lil obidience training or stuff like that. then when he's tired enough i'll put him back to work. 

so maybe, if there are streets, pathways or something you can walk on with him beside you (not on a leash), and work with recall-training there, that would be a good place to start.
i am now never lettihng my dog off leash near where i live, simply to protect him and neighbourhood. (he wouldnt hurt anyone as far as i know, but that is as far as i know.)

- ranveig -


----------

